# Bay fishing Friday?



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a brand new 20ft SeaFox bay boat and am looking for someone (1-2 people max) who might be up for some fishing this Friday March 15th. I'm pretty unfamiliar with the bay system and live in Spring. I'm open to most anywhere within a short distance for a day trip. PM here with suggestions where we can slay some trout/redfish/flounder and your contact info. All I ask is someone can pitch in for gas. ($30-40)
Mike


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Mohammad...looking forward to fishing with you guys!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Had fun fishing with MTek and his buddy in Texas City. Although I had to spend 75% of my time solving a work related issue over the phone, we all had a good time...one one keeper flounder but MTek and Sahl let me take it home...


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

*Thanks*

It was a pleasure fishing with you!

Let's do it again, but this time will catch fish!


----------



## CaptainJackGibson (Mar 6, 2013)

I know some easy spots to catch reds and flounder in Freeport/Far W. end of Galveston as well. Let me know when you want to go.
Capt.Jack


----------

